# Chassis fan speed



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2007)

So, earlier this morning I rebooted my PC after installing some Windows updates and got an error message to the likes of "Chassis fan speed too low! Press F1 to enter BIOS or Press F2 to ignore." Despite not knowing exactly what I was looking for in the BIOS, I didn't want to ignore the problem because, y'know, usually, ignoring a problem makes it worse. I also noticed that I could barely hear my fan.

So I looked around in the BIOS and noticed temps and RPMs, but at that time my fan started spinning faster. So, not knowing what I was looking for I exited BIOS and booted into Windows.

Now I'm kind of worried about my fan. SpeedFan is reporting that both fans are running between 750-1000RPMs and the CPU temperature is 51C. 

Also, if it's relevant - the other day (Monday) I cleaned my case out with a can of gas duster (canned air, whatever) and a dry cloth. Since then I've rebooted or shut down my PC a few times and never got that chassis fan error.

I'm using a Sony VGC-RB30. Sorry how rambly this is.. I'm just paranoid by nature. :4-dontkno And after months of listening to my PC sound like it was about to take flight, now it's running so quietly.. it's unsettling. :sigh:

Anyway! My question is what should I do about this if it persists? Replace the fan? How much would that cost? Is 50-55C a decent temp? How could it be lowered? What about the RPMs? Too low? Too high?

Sorry about all the questions. I hope this post isn't too confusing of a mess to read.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Huey Freeman and welcome to TSF :grin:

Hi <insert name here> and welcome to TSF :wave:

It has come to my attention that you might have a heat or voltage issue with your computer. We can not assume that it is one of these so we will go ahead and check. I would like you to download and install the program *Speedfan*. When you are done installing Speedfan open and look for 3 columns. One should have temperatures, the other should have voltages, and the last one should contain your fan speeds. When you have found this information please post to me in a column such as this: (Example)



> Temperatures
> 
> Temp1: 30 C
> Temp2: 60 C
> ...


If you are running on a *Dell Laptop* please follow these steps then post your temperatures, voltages, and fan speeds:


Open *Speedfan*
Click *Configure* on the *Main Screen*
Go to the *Options* Tab
*Check* the: "Enable DELL Support (use this function only on DELL notebooks)" check box
Click *Ok* then *Close* Speedfan
*Start* Speedfan once again

Then post your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.

(** Also anything over 50 C is bad, to hot for any component. Most likely thing is the fan's motor is dieing and you just need to replace it. Fan's usually cost about $20 but if your under warranty with Sony then they'll replace it for free :grin: Just do the Speedfan tutorial I created and we should have this solved soon :smile: **)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2007)

Right, so:



> Temperatures
> 
> Temp1: 43 C
> Temp2: 42 C
> ...


I assumed Temps 1 & 2 to be the ones labeled INTERNAL & REMOTE temp on SpeedFan. My voltages are 2.5, 3.3, 5 & 12 - so in the "5.5V" column I put down the number for 5V.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

It seems that Fan1 is low on fan speeds. I would like you to clean the whole computer top to bottom, with the compressed air can one more time. Also are you still under warranty with Sony? Then run Speedfan again and give me back the voltages and the temperatures along with the Fan Speeds. Also how many watts is your Power Supply Unit as that 5.5V is way to low to operate at normal levels. When did this issue start, was there any changes made to the computer before it gave you the error?

Also that was just an example, next time post exactly what it says on the Speedfan stats. That was just some computer I made up, so write exactly like Remote and Internal. Also right exactly what your voltages are because I think I confused you :grin:.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2007)

techpro5238 said:


> It seems that Fan1 is low on fan speeds. I would like you to clean the whole computer top to bottom, with the compressed air can one more time. Also are you still under warranty with Sony? Then run Speedfan again and give me back the voltages and the temperatures along with the Fan Speeds. Also how many watts is your Power Supply Unit as that 5.5V is way to low to operate at normal levels. When did this issue start, was there any changes made to the computer before it gave you the error?
> 
> Also that was just an example, next time post exactly what it says on the Speedfan stats. That was just some computer I made up, so write exactly like Remote and Internal. Also right exactly what your voltages are because I think I confused you :grin:.


I doubt I'm still under warranty, this PC's going on four years old. 



> When did this issue start, was there any changes made to the computer before it gave you the error?


The error message just started today - first time I've seen it. To answer the second part of the question, I haven't made any changes in a number of months (four or more).

EDIT: I'll clean it out with the compressed air can again here in a minute.

EDIT2: 305 watt PSU

Also may I ask what fan speed I should be shooting for?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2007)

Right, so, I just cleaned it out again and now:



> Temperatures
> 
> Internal: 37 C
> Remote: 36 C
> ...


Earlier, though, right before I shut down Fan1 was running at right over 1000 and Fan4 at 1200+RPM. Also - what happens if I check the "automatic fan speed" box?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually after your computer has been cleaned I see no need if your computer runs at the right temperatures. Your voltages are fine. Tell me if you get the error message again and we will take action to replace the fan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2007)

RE-EDIT: What are the normal/right temps then? SpeedFan shows them as going back and forth between 36-45C on Internal, HD0 & Remote temps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

*Arctic Silver 5 Compound Thermal Grease*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

*ZEROtherm BTF90 92mm Silent UFO CPU Cooler - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887002

Here are 2 *NEEDED *things for putting on your computer. If you need instructions just feel free to ask.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 15, 2007)

techpro5238 said:


> *Arctic Silver 5 Compound Thermal Grease*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007





> Note: This is an OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) version, which includes the product, but nothing else. They are packaged generically and are best suited for system builders who don't require documentation or bundled accessories.


So I have to ask -- how is it applied?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

What happens when you try to copy the two files over. Get to the recovery console and try these commands:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## dg-az (Jun 4, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Sony. Here are my readings:

Fan1: 1665 RPM CPU: 58C
Fan2: 0 RPM Internal Temp: 50C
Fan3: 0 RPM Remote Temp: 49C
Fan4: 1027 RPM HDO: 63C

Speed01: 47%
Speed02: 55%
Speed03: 55%

+2.5V 1.47V
Vcore: 1.32V
+3.3V: 3.29V
+.5V: 5.04V
+12V: 11.88V

I just replaced the power supply because it went out. I have a VGC-RB38 Sony machine running XP-Media Center 2005.

Do I need to replace the fan?


----------



## elcodigo (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi. Im from Argentina. My englis is not very good. 
I have the same problem with my Sony Vaio VGC-RB45G. I started hearing de fan louder. An now when reboot sometimes appears an error message to the likes of "Chassis fan speed too low! Press F1 to enter BIOS or Press F2 to ignore.
I ran the program posted here are her may results:









what should i do??

saludos


----------



## ema609 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hiiiiiiii I see the last post was 2008... I am out of warrantee with SOny and having the same problem. 
I tried to copy and paste but for some reason It didnt work
I have the same sony that was mentioned before and 
the same messages. I downloaded what you said and here are the results

fan1 3915 rpm cpu 83c
2 0 rpm internal temp 60
3 0 remote temp 61
4 725 hdq 54
Please give me real tiny baby steps how to do anything because I have 2 left brains when it comes to directions..
Help please thank you
Ema


----------

